# Imac startet nicht mehr



## decamerone (15. März 2004)

Habe bei meinem neuerstandenen IMAC G3 400 versucht, das Panther Betriebssystem aufzuspielen. Das ergab folgende Probleme:
1. Die Fehlermeldung "Kann nicht Installieren, weil der Ordner Essentials nicht erstellt werden kann. Bitte Firmware update durchführen." Was meint er damit, und was für eine Firmware soll es denn sein?
2. Er startet nicht mehr. Nach dem einschalten startet kurz die Festplatte, die Fanfare ertönt und 10 sec. später schaltet sich die Festplatte ab und bleibt stehen.
nix geht mehr. Ich habe doch nicht etwa mit Panther die Festplatte zerkratzt. Hat jemand den Hauch einer Idee, was ich tun kann? Ich kann auch nicht von CD starten. bleibt scheinbar auch mit stehen. Batterie ist in Ordnung.
Hoffentlich fällt jemanden was ein. DAnke Euch
Mick


----------



## berndruhm (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass ich dazu schon mal eine Nachricht gelesen habe.

Wahrscheinlich musst Du MacOs 9 noch mal von CD installieren.

Dann das Firmwareupdate durchführen (das ging bei mir über die Softwareaktualisierung).

Dann kannst Du MacOS 10.3 installieren.


Es gibt eine Support-Seite von Apple zum Firmwareupdate:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60385

gruss
Bernd


----------



## tool (16. März 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit, um den Mac überhaupt wieder zum Hochfahren zu bringen, wäre ein Safe Boot, dabei würde auch festgestellt werden, ob die Festplatte einen Hau hat und dieser würde dann gegebenenfalls auch repariert werden.


----------



## decamerone (16. März 2004)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten. 
Was ist ein Safeboot und wie führt man diesen durch?
Ist er auch möglich, wenn sich die Festplatte immer abschaltet? Ich komm einfach nicht drauf, an was das liegen könnte.
Gruss Mick


----------



## tool (18. März 2004)

- den Mac starten
- sofort, nachdem der Startton angeht, die Shift-Taste drücken und gedrückt halten
- sobald der sich drehende Kreis auftaucht die Shift-Taste loslassen
- nun sollte auf dem Monitor "Safe Boot" stehen und ein Balken für die Überprüfung bzw. die Reparatur der Festplatte müsste erscheinen
- bis der Mac vollkommen "da" ist, kann es eine Weile dauern (da ja die Festplatte geprüft etc. wird) und in diesem Safe-Modus funktionieren manche Sachen nicht
- theoretisch müsste es jetzt möglich sein, den Rechner anhand des Startknopfs (mehrere Sekunden gedrückt halten) neuzustarten und diesmal fehlerlos

Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass alles klappt


----------

